# Bonjour!



## Klown (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone i'm klown.

I like to grow

now I can learn and study everone's ways that makes it grow better.

Always up to share grow tips and stuff.


Thank you for having me here.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. What kind of setup do you have. Got any pictures. We like pictures. And did I mention we like pictures. VV


----------



## durban poison (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to the  forum.......Did VV mention that we like pictures?!


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 12, 2007)

what up brother..welcome...an just so you know i used to tag that name the excat way you spelt it...peace


----------



## Klown (Sep 13, 2007)

well i dont have a set up i grow outside. two plants up. one budding very well, the other not too bad. ill have some pics up soon.


----------



## Klown (Sep 30, 2007)

here are the plants.


----------



## Klown (Sep 30, 2007)

please leave a comment . I love comments good or bad.


----------



## Klown (Sep 30, 2007)

more pic on the way if need be.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 30, 2007)

Start a journal...


----------



## Klown (Oct 1, 2007)

i will next year but there amost done now. a few more weeks and then harvest time.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 1, 2007)

Plants look decent, thanx for the pics. Plans from here?? VV


----------



## Klown (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks...

friend gave me some seeds, don't know what strain they are..

I wish they were bigger.

There is always next year.


----------



## Klown (Oct 3, 2007)

plants from here???


----------



## cannabiscartoony (Oct 5, 2007)

Bientot a toi.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 5, 2007)

cannabiscartoony said:


> Bientot a toi.


You what?


----------



## Klown (Oct 5, 2007)

he said soon for me!!

my plants are almost up.


----------



## Klown (Oct 5, 2007)

my one plant seems to have browned off alot of hair, and the bud is plumping up more.

Can't wait.


toi canabiscartoony tu pousse??


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 5, 2007)

Klown said:


> toi canabiscartoony tu pousse??


Them's fighting words...I think.


----------



## Klown (Oct 6, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Them's fighting words...I think.


What?? fight???

all i asked was if you grow??


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just messin bro, I don't even know what language that is.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 6, 2007)

You and me both!


----------



## Klown (Oct 7, 2007)

It is called French.
The second biggest language next to english.
here in Canada we are tought to speak both languages.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 9, 2007)

Klown said:


> It is called French.
> The second biggest language next to english.
> here in Canada we are tought to speak both languages.


Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Klown (Oct 9, 2007)

no prob. glad to be of help!! smoke a joint on me


----------



## Klown (Oct 13, 2007)

Alright an update: i cut some test pieces last week and i tested it last night.

Very well smoked. no coughing until i hit the end, lungs felt very gummy. But one thing that suprized me alot was my test Tasted alot like pine. I took a sec but 5 min. later it droped kicked me and i was gone.


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Oct 13, 2007)

Klown said:


> Hello everyone i'm klown.
> 
> I like to grow
> 
> ...


Bienvenue à l'emplacement de tous nous Américains à vous grands gens français


----------



## durban poison (Oct 13, 2007)

Klown said:


> no prob. glad to be of help!! smoke a joint on me


 Back at ya!


----------



## Klown (Oct 14, 2007)

I cultivated yestrday and i think i'm growing Northernlights.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 14, 2007)

Can you keep me updated please? As my next batch of seeds are Northern Lights, and I don't wanna fuck them up.....Only got 6 out of 10 seeds left!
Cheers man! Or should I say...Merci!


----------



## Klown (Oct 14, 2007)

ok one plant (northern lights) is down for the count.

I have another plant that is soon to be done, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Klown (Oct 28, 2007)

the other one is down for the count too.

and it makes your skin vibrate!!

AHHH good vibes!!!!


----------

